
From: Ex Mexican President To: Trump - artur_makly
https://www.facebook.com/superdeluxevideo/videos/476577189353503/
======
ColinWright
Unreadable unless you login to FB. They are deliberately breaking the web,
making things into their own little (or not so little) walled garden.
Inaccessible, unsearchable, unless you drink the Facebook kool-aid.

~~~
artur_makly
my bad:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWlrauHGAbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWlrauHGAbY)

